# Autumn Dragon



## Lez325 (Nov 28, 2021)

Shot this little fella in late October- only just found the time to get onto editing the 100's of images on that SD card 

He is a Four Spot Chaser a member of the Dragonfly family and around 4 inches in length, very skittish so I had to sit and wait for him to return to his favourite perch

Sony a7Riv + Sony 90mm f2.8 macro, lens and a Sony 1.4 x Teleconverter 








Les


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 28, 2021)

Very nice shot.....


----------



## slat (Nov 28, 2021)

Nice shot.


----------



## Lez325 (Nov 29, 2021)

slat said:


> Nice shot.


  Thank you slat- I love being a wildlife photographer, you get to see weird and wonderful stuff


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 29, 2021)

Nice image, Lez. I like how they come in different colors. They're almost like a box of chocolates ...............


----------



## Lez325 (Nov 30, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice image, Lez. I like how they come in different colors. They're almost like a box of chocolates ...............


 Thank you Forest Gump


----------



## jeffashman (Dec 1, 2021)

Wonderful shot! You can tell Winter is coming with all the fur...


----------



## Lez325 (Dec 4, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Wonderful shot! You can tell Winter is coming with all the fur...


  Ha Ha I never thought of it that way Jeff


----------

